# Black rex



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys i am not rehoming one of mine but i am getting a Standard Rex tonight from someone at my hubby's work that was getting ready to take him to the humane society tonight, because she is moving :shock: so apparently someone in there talked her out of taking him and then called my hubby immediately who made the mistake of calling me. I am not getting him till 6 tonight but this is what i found out thus far

He is a standard Rex, he is around 8 months old, he is about 6 lbs, he is getting hay, pellets and some carrots and veggies for treats, he doesnt like to be held..... he will let you hold him but he squirms. I am attaching some pics that she had on her myspace page. He will come with anything that i get with him which at this point is his cage, litter box, i hope water bottle, food bowl, and what ever bedding and food i would have at that point for him. I am located in Upper Bucks county area and can easily get him to Philadelphia area and a few bridges by jersey if there is anyone from Jersey. I am hoping not to have him here very long cause i dont feel like having my hubby whining, but then again it is his fault for calling me,lol

Drop me a line if anyone is interested or knows someone who is.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2009)

:shock:Ummm calling all rex lovers!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 5, 2009)

OMG he is unbelievably soft, he might not be leaving,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2009)

I don't think he should!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 5, 2009)

i wonder how hard it would be to bond three,lol, i must stay strong and rehome him but if it takes a while so be it,lol


----------



## BooLette (May 6, 2009)

Is this guy neutered? I am around the Poconos area, and might be interested if you can tell me more about his past and personality...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 6, 2009)

He is not neutered, from what i know about him he doesnt like being picked up and will squirm, and is litter boxed trained. What i am just seeing in him now is that he is friendly, he is very interested in the cats and dogs from his previous owner said that he use to run around and play with the cats she had. I did pick him up to get him from his cage to the pen i made for him and he was ok and only struggled after i was holding him for a little bit. Right now his poo is soft but i assume that is from stress from yesterday as his poo was fine when he first got to my house, plus this morning i gave him a leaf of romaine so i am going to back off of the veggies right now until he is back on track. I think he might be a dark brown not black in some light he looks black and in some light he looks brown. So very soft.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 8, 2009)

OMG he's gorgeous...... Those rex have a way of snagging you with their fur don't they? LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

I like mini rex buns but they are towards the bottom of my list when it comes to breeds.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

I have to weigh him to see if he is a standard or a mini, i think he is rather small. OMG his fur, every night when my hubby comes in he comes right over and touches him,lol. I want to run a lint brush on him w hen he has hay on him, because he reminds me of a pair of velour pants or something,lol. He is nice too.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

HE is crying that he is still looking for a home, you can see more pics of him in my blog


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 8, 2009)

So gorgeous {{sigh}}. We have a black standard rex doe in rescue that is just luscious. I love when she comes to adoption events - I hold her and pet her fur the whole time. She is a such a calm, friendly bunny too.


----------



## lillyen10 (May 8, 2009)

lillyen8 wrote


I'm geting a new black rex that looks like that but a little smaller:biggrin2:thats so cool:dude:.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

today we cut half the menagire's nails and Benny tryed getting away a few times cause we were messing with his feet and i looked like a was wrestleing with Freddy Krueger,lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 8, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> today we cut half the menagire's nails and Benny tryed getting away a few times cause we were messing with his feet and i looked like a was wrestleing with Freddy Krueger,lol


LOL!!!!! You should see the scars on my chest from mini-rexes. It does look like I tangled with Freddy Krueger.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 8, 2009)

we have a dark brown mini-rex, Bambi, and unless you are in a well lighted area she looks black. Very sweet little bunny, but, she must be part mountain goat. Have found her up on tables and dressers many times. When its time for her to go up, I put a box in front of her hutch and open the door. She's our only rabbit that puts herself up!


----------



## BooLette (May 8, 2009)

Where are you located in pa?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

I am in upper bucks county area.

Nancy i am wondering if he is brown too sometimes he looks brown sometimes black,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 29, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13814809

Here is Benny's petfinder link and i also referenced RABBITSONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hoo Look a little later today and it should be up


----------



## pla725 (Jun 21, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## Boz (Jun 21, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I am in upper bucks county area.
> 
> Nancy i am wondering if he is brown too sometimes he looks brown sometimes black,lol


I noticed that when Domino was outside her Black fur would turn a dark chocolatey color. Not sure why!  Sun-bleached maybe?

By the way, he is SO adorable! :shock: I'm sure you can bond a trio. I bonded Domino and Dolla to Louie. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 21, 2009)

he is still with me!!!!! He is listed on petfinder and i have had people look at his petfinder thing but no contacts. i was going to list him on craigslist but i just dont want to deal with the tons of people who are not interested emailing me. lol


----------



## Minilop (Jun 22, 2009)

Aww. He is gorgeous.I wish I lived closer!

Does he have a name?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 22, 2009)

His name that he came with is Benny or Benjamin.
He is so soft,lol. He is being a bad boy now and i need to get him nuetered soon but i am waiting to get Charger dont to so they can go together and get done,lol.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 22, 2009)

He's a very handsome rabbit, but I have to admit I am partial to mini-Rex's. He reminds me of my Peter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> He's a very handsome rabbit, but I have to admit I am partial to mini-Rex's. He reminds me of my Peter.


You would be such an awesome home for him.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 22, 2009)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He's a very handsome rabbit, but I have to admit I am partial to mini-Rex's. He reminds me of my Peter.
> ...


   Yes, I think I would be.   I would love to meet Benjamin, and have him meet my guys, but Pennsylvania and Kentucky aren't really neighboring states.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 22, 2009)

Well you have Ali's approval so that would be fine with me,lol. He is a great lil guy he loves!!!!!!!!!! my cats, my god he thumps his foot at them if they leave from in front of his cage,lol!!!!!

If you will be in Pa or near you will have to let me know


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2009)

Could we get a bunny-train going?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 22, 2009)

That would be great, but i dont know how far i would be able to go. I could go to Philly , my father in law is sick and we are staying home until we feel ok with traveling away from home.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2009)

ok we are going on a short vacation to Elysburg, PA 17824 to go camping the day after the fourth of july, the sunday, if Gordon is still intersted and we could do something then i will be able to travel to Elysburg, dont know if that would help.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Bump since he is still available.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks, yes he is still here.


----------

